# 2nd gen Taco



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

Anyone installed mini or fulls in a 2nd gen Tacoma? Have a 2010 and doesn’t look too promising without knowing the dimensions.
Thanks


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

I can be done, The Full size ar 2.75" high by 15" wide at the mouith and 9" deep at the kicks. MH are 2.25 x 11 at the mouth and 5" deep at the kick.


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

The edge of the emergency brake is 4” off the kick. The 15” length is do able, however for the 9” depth at the back there is 4” between the e brake and the brake pedal shaft.
I am assuming on the passenger side i would install the horn body 4” off the kick, same as drivers side? If this is the case at the 9” depth there is 3” clearance from kick edge of horn to blower motor housing.
The MH would be an easier fitment with same e brake issue or non issue? With the MH the lowest crossover would be 1200hz? And the full size is 800hz?
Thanks for your help


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

The depth is only at the kick or far left and right for both sides. Its possible it will require some cutting of plastic and movong of wire bundles. Also the parking brake would be in the way of the full size and possibly the MH. So remove and go to an actuator or dont use at all.

You want the horns mounted far left and right and back as far as possible under the dash.


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

That’s the answer that clears it all up.

“You want the horns mounted far left and right and back as far as possible under the dash.”

I will see what it takes to move the wire bundles. Not concerned about cutting plastic and the E brake will be a thing of the past.
Now whats the difference between the two choices, comp vs neo. ?
I have Dynaudio MW180 in the doors. I used MW160 as a dedicated mid but the install wasnt wife friendly so I swapped it out for a smaller mid. I liked the impact and dynamics from the larger mid although the top end needed some work. This is why I am thinking horns.
Thanks again and Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

The difference is the compression driver, Everything is very similar but the CompNeo utilizes a neodymium magnet rather than ferrite so it is smaller, also results in higher sensitivity a little more air on the top end. No need for a small midrange. The MW180 will work with the HLCD in a 2 way set up and in the future you could upgrade to a higher sensitivity midbass.


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

For the comp neo an old Soundstream D60II 30w x 2 is enough power? What’s a good crossover point as well, thanks again


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Petererc said:


> For the comp neo an old Soundstream D60II 30w x 2 is enough power? What’s a good crossover point as well, thanks again


Yes, plenty of power, I suggest 800Hz 24dB LR


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

Perfect, will update when I get them installed, thank you


----------



## CrimsonCountry (Mar 11, 2012)

Petererc said:


> Perfect, will update when I get them installed, thank you


Can't wait to see what you come up with. Ive been running a set of old ID-era MHs in my 06 4runner (same panels/dimensions) for a few years and love them but never really finished my install. 

I've bent Eric's ears a few times over the years too...he's awesome! I'll be buying a set of his MB8s when the time comes to ditch the 2118Hs.


----------



## squiers007 (Sep 12, 2012)

Petererc said:


> Perfect, will update when I get them installed, thank you


Very curious to see what solution you come up with for mounting these. Shouldn't be too bad, but excited none the less.

You're still running Dirac correct?


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

Hi guys, 
I am curious as well to see what I end up with install wise. Have an idea how i want to do it but won’t know until I get the horns if it will work. Yup, down the rabbit hole azz first, again lol. Already thinking about changing mid bass to pro drivers, and the blow through for the sub since the daytons aren’t output monsters. Dont even have the horns yet , and blow through, wife!?! Hows that gonna work out lol
Yes, still running Dirac and love it. We are gonna do up my sons car, and interested to see how the tune comes out using a mosconi 6to8v8 but thats still a couple months out


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

From reading a few old threads and watching the you tube hlcd install videos I am not clear ona few things

I get the far back and wide as possible

The idea that the horn body needs to be flush to the bottom of the dash so the dash becomes an extension of the horn is false?

The horn bodies need to be the same elevation? I was planning on marking the height of the dash with a water level so horns could be mounted at same elevation. One thread said a 2” difference in elevation doesn’t matter.

The horns need to be mounted the same distance under the dash from say the rear bench?

The horns should be mounted level, not pointing up or down?

Is it ok if the horns are tucked up under the dash higher than the bottom of the dash?

The center console could cause an early reflection so covering console with a soft fabric or vinyl could help
Under the dash covering with a soft fabric or vinyl could help as well
If so any recommendations on such material ?

any other useful tips appreciated.

thanks


----------



## CrimsonCountry (Mar 11, 2012)

I am by no means and expert but can parrot back what I've read/mis-remembered over the years. Lol

Yes back as far and wide a possible. BUT, most seem to create some type of transition to bridge the gap with the front of the dash to continue that transition all the way up with no major gaps. 

On the width issue, I didnt want to cut my parking brake (yet) so I have an ever-so-slight outward angle (like a few degrees) to give a tiny bit more "width" but not sure how advised that is.

Ideally, the same height but I believe it was Eric himself that said a few inches won't be the worst thing if the install calls for it.

I've always seem some type of constant reference point to get them on an even plane under the dash. As you said, the back seat would work, anything that's constant across both sides. I'm guessing it could throw off imaging more but not sure how noticeable itd be...likely not much unless they're way off. Maybe moreso with directed guides like the minis.

Mount them level, no up/downward tilt, let the dash curvature "raise" the sound. 

As for being mounted slightly higher than the bottom of the dash, I'd again think this isnt recommended but not sure how noticeable itd be. I imagine it would inhibit the dash extension idea. I ended up cutting my dash straight across (maybe 1 to 1.5" of material) the very bottom on the drivers side for that same reason to mount as high a possible and clear the pedals. I left enough material for my gas door and hood latches to hold. I can take a pic tomorrow since we have nearly the same setup.

Finally, on the center console, I guess it depends on how serious you are and what you really notice. The mini horns will crossfire more than the fulls so I usually see it discussed more for them. And, like mine, you've got a high center console as well. I've yet to treat mine but thats mainly for lazy/cosmetic reasons. Lol


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

Yea man,I am sure we read the same threads lol. I will do my best to get the horns mounted same on both sides. Easiest way for me to describe the thought is to put a drop ceiling under the dash. Stretch a piece of vinyl with velcro so if I ever gotta get back in there. 
Looked on Taco world for parking brake mods. The cable runs under the center console and a lever can be fit in. Not too concerned about the brake as S Florida is flat with no safety inspections. If the brakes ever go out, hope the airbags work lol
The horns should be delivered today. A set of the Beyma 8g40 are ordered along with another passive radiator. Two Dayton 10” and 2 passives behind the rear seat will be best output I can get with out buying new subs or going IB through cab. Amps and processor going under rear bench or front seats. Yea and not sure about the console, that can be something else to mess with instead of changing speakers again.If this doesn’t make me giggle like a little girl, i will give up on car audio


----------



## squiers007 (Sep 12, 2012)

You building your own sub box? Squeezing 4 10's in there should be interesting. I've not seen any Tacoma builds try that with PR's before.


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

Yes sir, should just fit. The last few boxes do not go higher thank the brace on back wall. I can go taller if needed but don’t think it’s necessary. Heck could even remove the brace and make the box the brace, fastened through back of cab. With the seat back panels removed I was able to make the bottom of the enclosure wider and just clear the seats. This will be like the 5th box i have built for this truck. Started with some jl 8’s that were no bueno. Did the HO ported in .7 with stupid big port.
HO sealed .35. 
2 HO sealed .7, then 1 HO 1PR same box.
I always read the HO threads and one guy cant remember his name swears by the HO PR combo in 1.4 cubes. I have been happy with 2 sealed, well all of them really. This will be the most output I can get, unless maybe 4 HO’s, wtf shoot my brain lol


----------



## squiers007 (Sep 12, 2012)

Petererc said:


> Yes sir, should just fit. The last few boxes do not go higher thank the brace on back wall. I can go taller if needed but don’t think it’s necessary. Heck could even remove the brace and make the box the brace, fastened through back of cab. With the seat back panels removed I was able to make the bottom of the enclosure wider and just clear the seats. This will be like the 5th box i have built for this truck. Started with some jl 8’s that were no bueno. Did the HO ported in .7 with stupid big port.
> HO sealed .35.
> 2 HO sealed .7, then 1 HO 1PR same box.
> I always read the HO threads and one guy cant remember his name swears by the HO PR combo in 1.4 cubes. I have been happy with 2 sealed, well all of them really. This will be the most output I can get, unless maybe 4 HO’s, wtf shoot my brain lol


Nice, I'm just running a single JL 12TW3 right now, but have a SI BM MKV waiting to go in. 2 would be awesome, but I like my amps/DSP mounted behind the seats so my kids can't kick them under the seats.


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

Yea man, i get it. With the 1st ported truck was still new to me, didn’t want to mess it up too bad. There wasn’t much room behind the seats and had to find small foot print amps. Then going three way with DSP, had to make the move. My son was recently gifted a car so he is not getting the truck. I am gonna drive it into the ground so hack at it.


----------



## CrimsonCountry (Mar 11, 2012)

The larger, all-in-one piece makes sense. I ended up removing the bottom panel in the passenger side footwell (below the glove box) that covers up the blower motor and mounts the 4x4 electronics. I ended up shoving all those into the cavity to the right of the glove box, between that and the outer wall below the a-pillar, amd it's been great. Wire harness had plenty of play to move it around.

I REALLY want to cut my brake so bad but hate removing any "safety" features in my mind with having 2 toddlers. In reality, you truly I'd ever really use it. The extra width would be so nice, especially with minis firing the way they do, but that why I rigged it a little with the slight angle. and I remember seeing my brake cable running on top of the tranny channel when I gutted my interior. I wonder what I could cone up with for a relocate?

Did you get your gear? Excited to see it all in and really curious to see what you think dipping into the pro audio waters. Especially since you've had a 3-way for a while now, right? Its always between the 8g40s and MB8s for me when I ditch the JBLs. The 8G40s were IT for so long in a horn 2-way.

I've had 3 amps and my DSP under the front seats for 3 years and it's so nice having them hidden vs my cargo area (4runner). No issues with seat adjustments either amd my drivers seat is slammed.

I'm even more excited to see how you like the Dayton passives. I've got a 12 HO and 10 HO and I've been wondering what I could do with them to get a little more...think passives will end up being my next move. 2 10s and 2 passives should be TONs of clean bass.


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

Horns came in Tuesday rest of the gear tomorrow or Sat. I managed to tear the front end apart. Removed the parking break, kick panels a moved the wire bundles back. Started on the driver side, then checked passenger side and lost some depth. Not sure how crazy I am gonna go until I start doing it and whats on the other side of the firewall. 
I did some google and found a pretty good parking brake thread. At least gives me a few ideas even if it is just a vice grip by the edge of the seat, yank, duck, and poop.
I am excited to get this install done and hear it myself. Gotta feeling this is gonna be what I have been after. Three way sounds fantastic but always been wanting more.
The Daytons and PR modeled to 120db with the same curve as the two sealed but more output. I liked the one HO and PR but the 2 HO had more authority. This should be a good set up to give pro audio a fair shake


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

Long story but hell yea! 
Horns are in, dash is not complete, and Dirac threw the image up high on the windshield as I thought it would. That’s the sound I have been looking for. Thanks for all the help on this one, only thing I might change is switching to the mini’s for more brake pedal clearance. Super stocked about switching out the mid bass and sub rebuild.


----------



## Caustic (May 13, 2018)

They are pretty awesome, those damn parking brakes on trucks are a pita for the horn 🤣🤣

Good work man


----------



## CrimsonCountry (Mar 11, 2012)

Awesome man! Just wait until you get the mid and substage to keep up with them. It should rip your face off and sound good doing it. Post your curve if you can...just curious what yours looks like with horns in a similar setup.

On that note, I'm EXTREMELY jealous of your Dirac. Been wanting to try it out for that 90%, shortcut solution I keep reading about. Looking to pick up a DDRC-22D for cheap but I haven't found one yet.


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

The wiring clusters on both sides had to be moved. I emailed Mr. Stevens to make sure it was okay to orient the motors facing down and trim off the excess horn body around the motor mount, both acceptable. Email response was fast and right on time. He must get tired of answering silly questions that don’t seem so silly at the time. I had ( gave) a bunch of them. An install manual definitely won’t help much either. The drivers side was moved up an inch of course after i cut the kick, but that should be easy enough to make go away.
The parking brake is under center console and will post link that i forget to.
Listened to a few different tracks on way to work. Some old recordings that sound like crap before came back to life. Staging is good, not as wide as three way in doors. Output and dynamics stupid, move your head or lean way over into passenger sear and all good. Thats my subjective audiophile review, screw all that, horns are fantastic.
The Dirac curve I set was 20-60hz +12db then 60-200 straight line drop, then flat out to 20khz. Same curve I was using previous and you wouldn’t know it from the horns. i love Dirac, I don’t like spending hours tuning and can get a better tune with Dirac than I ever did with out it.








2nd Gen hand brake conversion


Does it really matter? As long as it works...lol It especially helps while mall crawling. Makes it easier to pivot into those tight parking spots...




www.tacomaworld.com


----------



## squiers007 (Sep 12, 2012)

Very cool!

Got any pictures behind the kick panel that show how/where you moved all the wiring to?


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

I started to take pics mostly so if I had to put everything back together. The blue and white plastic tabs, one on each side had to be cut off the boot/grommet where wire bunbles pass through the body. The top inside part of the metal clips that the kick panels snap into had to be cut off. For the most part the horn body pushed the wire bundles and connectors in tight to the body. The kick panel fit right back on. Not sure what order these pics will load but should give you an idea. The OBD port is still accessible as well


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

Holy guacamole Batman! Put the 8g40 in the doors yesterday. Just fit with 1.5” hdpe adapters, heat gun to the door cards and a couple come on you @&[email protected] “@&$‘S. The webbing in the card had been previously cut out with dremel.
Listened to them on the Dirac tune from the mw180 and wasn’t impressed. 
Did a new tune last night. Crossed them g40 BW 12db 80hz. Gotta change that today thinking LR 24db 100hz. But helll yea, the Beyma blend with the horns so much better than the mw180. Looking at the top end roll off if the horns it looks like there is room for a tweeter, hmm. 
happy holidays everyone


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

Tore truck apart and got it together enough to go back to work. Changed the crossover on the g40 and ran Dirac. Flat response from 200- 20khz was bright and harsh. Put a dip from 4-10khz and that was better. Made four presets and the last one was a steady downward slope from 200-20, which sounded the best. I am really impressed with the dynamics and detail of the horns. 
Once everything is done will set gains and get dialed in. I got a good feeling the parking brake in my sons Hyundai Tucson is coming out


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

Don’t see having the kindergartener’s back for arts and craft anytime soon. Not planning on switching anything out yet. Still think about it. Mini horn bodies, or lifting the truck for more clearance in fender well to push horn motors through firewall. Cut out rest of door card and stack the Audax 6.5 over the 8g40. In reality nothing needs to be changed. Dirac dials it in where speakers just disappears and blow my mind. 
Still loving the horns, and going back to a 3” mid just seems ridiculous. I added a couple Foster tweeters that the mentally challenged can wrap in the wrong color carpet. The parking brake is no longer, center console is layers of foam draped in carpet. Came out better the 2nd time. The horn fronts can or cannot have a grill cover. Pretty much odds and ends that may or may not get done. Its gonna get hotter here soon so game over until Oct.


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

Well, if more is better...YOU WIN...!

Man, your vehicle must get louder than loud when sitting in there...

_Have you ever measured how many decibels you can rock?_


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

More is not better, running three way front, with 2 subs, other two are passives, no rear fill. Got plenty of front fill. It’s not that loud, just clean fun. You know those tracks, the crappy recorded ones that don’t put out enough volume, problem solved.


----------

